# Senior worries



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Bumping up.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am sorry that I don't know enough specifics about the blood panels to help with that, but I wanted to tell you that being paranoid after a loss is something I go through every time. It takes a while to get over that fear.

I hope someone chimes in soon with more knowledge about the specifics.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry I can't answer most of your questions about this, but will poke one of our members familiar with IMHA to see if she can help you there. As far as the thyroid, I'd suggest you get a full thyroid panel done through Dr. Dodds or Michigan State. You can search threads here about both of these tests, but here is Dr. Dodds website: Home She also has a book out about the canine thyroid epidemic that you can buy or download on Amazon--very educational. The test results you posted must be compared to the lab range values. Different testing labs have different ranges, so what you have may not be the same as the ones my dog(s) obtain, simply because different labs are used for the testing. You describe some of the symptoms that indicate hypothyroidism, but the full 5 test thyroid panel is the definitive answer and you should get one for each dog. 

Finally, I just want to say I totally understand what you are feeling about your other dogs' health status so soon after losing Axl. I went through that myself after losing my senior boy to hemangiosarcoma. My other golden, age 6, started exhibiting some odd symptoms that sent me to his vet where we ran more tests and discovered some abnormalities. I think it's natural to worry like that, but if your heart and your gut is telling you something is wrong, you need to follow up. 

I'm sorry for your loss of Axl.

oops--just saw you are in Singapore. Testing here in the US may be cost prohibitive for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your dear Axl. IMHA is such a fast striking disease and can so often be fatal. Our springer is an AIHA survivor. Since it is an autoimmune disease, he is no longer vaccinated except for law mandated rabies every 3 years. It means he leads a pretty cloistered life since he isn't boarded or socialized where there are many other animals.

As far as thyroid tests, a low normal T4 is actually low for goldens. To determine much more you really need a complete thyroid panel..... T4, free T4, T3, free T3 and the antibodies. One of our goldens showed a low normal T4 several years ago and when doing the complete panel, showed low across the board. Her littermate sister is normal. Thyroid results are not considered part of the CBC (complete blood count) which is the hematocrit, hemoglobin, WBC, RBC which is watched so closely with AIHA or IMHA. Lab tests normals can vary with the laboratory being used. Ask your vet for a copy of the labs and all that I have seen show their normals along with the results.

As Dallas Gold mentioned above Dr. Jean Dodds really is the definitive authority when it comes to thyroid issues. Her site www.hemopet.com does testing from around the world. If that's an option for you, you would need your vet to draw the blood and spin it down to serum and you would send it to her in California. There is alot more info on her site if this is something you wish to pursue.


----------



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

yup, I asked for thyroid tests, and it wasn't a panel, only a T4. I've also ordered thyro-pet, any review would be great.. 
I was reading through the supplement threads, but mostly it was discussing for joint and arthritis supplements. I'd also like to ask about transfer factor, or what supplements are being given?
I currently give them
-500mg vitamin C
-400IU vitamin E
-Neurobion 1 tab
-very berry antioxidant powder
-transfer factor for canine
-Ogema 3 1000mg
-Kyo-dophilus 1 cap
-recently added plaqueoff by proden. 
-filtered water
-bought Milk Thistle, but hesitant to start (any comments?)
I cannot understand what a low phosphorus level means, but i'm concerned. Could Ashton be malnurished? He certainly doesn't look it, he's overweight, but that could be due to the thyroid concern. It's worrying because I adjusted his food intake in hope of lowering his weight, to no avail really... So he gets 1 cup of kibble and carrots/sweet potato and beef/fish. Being goldens, they eat like they have been starving but i don't know when is too little or to much.

As for Dr Dodds, I e-mailed her during Axl's fight with IMHA, she mentioned about thyroid, and I told my vet, who only wanted to concentrate on the IMHA. It wouldn't be too feasible to send their blood to Dr Dodds, would take days and by then, the blood wouldn't be viable. 
I've read about Lincoln, and the results of the blood work being faxed to Dr Dodds. How did that work out? It's actually, sad to say, pretty pathetic here because we couldn't even perform a Coombs test for Axl, or a proper PCR, it needed to be sent overseas; not a good thing especially when fighting for time. 

I'm still looking through the forum for any clues in any threads, so if anyone could drop a word or two. Thanks fellow goldie parents!


----------

